# Let's See Those Infamous... Bulova "666's"



## I Like em BIG ! !

I absolutely love these!...:


----------



## Brisman

Used to own these two, I wish I'd kept the orange one.


----------



## franco60

Have 4 currently including a "waterproof", Oceanographer,







orange, and surfboard 666 ft Valjoux 7733 chrono.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rsnfrigate

Wow. Like the orange watch. Very trendy 😊

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60

Thanks. That particular watch has been trending/timeless (pun!!LOL) since 1971. All those vintage pieces are '68-71. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erikf1

First tuning fork in the 666 thread.
Woo Hoo!














Oh wait, accutrons count too right?


----------



## tayloreuph

I enjoy mine


----------



## 1955mercury

I've wondered why Bulova put "666 FEET" on these. 666 being the mark of the beast. Why did they not use 650 or 700? Did they actually waterproof test these at 666 feet of water pressure or was it to symbolize something else, like deep as Hell? Does anyone know?


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

1955mercury said:


> I've wondered why Bulova put "666 FEET" on these. 666 being the mark of the beast. Why did they not use 650 or 700? Did they actually waterproof test these at 666 feet of water pressure or was it to symbolize something else, like deep as Hell? Does anyone know?


Sounds better than 203 meters or 656 feet and change (200 meters)... dunno, rounding?

I'm sure 666 didn't have the same connotation back then. Plus 666 is just cool.


----------



## Accutronredux




----------



## Macram

1969 Deep Sea '666'


----------



## happy hooligan

My new 1969 Deep Sea Chronograph. 







it's going to need a cleaning as the pushers don't reset and it feels sluggish when winding, but I do love this watch.
Some oddities on it are it's dated M9. and doesn't say "666 feet" under the bolova on the face like others I've seen.

I'm looking for the original end links for the band if anyone has some.


----------



## Erikf1

I love those old valjoux bulovas, the grey is really classic, the bezels seem to ghost just the right amount.
As far as yours not having 666 on the dial, I say fine, because I have a hard time believing that any of those seventies Valjoux 7733 7734 chronos (no matter what brand) could get anywhere close to 200 meters even when brand new.

But let's look at Franco60's again
Great googaly-moogly that thing is cool!


----------



## MagnixNl

I'm new into Bulova watches because i bought 2 "by accident".

A 666 Feet Set-O-Matic and a Marinestar Valjoux 72 5. The last one i love very much! The 666 Feet is also nice with the pepsi bezel. Maybe he stay for a short time and then sell it to make money free for an other Omega.


----------



## happy hooligan

MagnixNl said:


> I'm new into Bulova watches because i bought 2 "by accident".
> 
> A 666 Feet Set-O-Matic and a Marinestar Valjoux 72 5. The last one i love very much! The 666 Feet is also nice with the pepsi bezel. Maybe he stay for a short time and then sell it to make money free for an other Omega.


I love that chrono. Can you post more pics of it? I just got the deep sea version and think I'll be on the lookout for one of these!


----------



## swatch_crotch

Erikf1 said:


> First tuning fork in the 666 thread.
> Woo Hoo!
> 
> Oh wait, accutrons count too right?


This is one of my grail watches. I never see them come up in the market very often. Just beautiful.


----------



## Accutronredux

Added a third to the collection..


----------



## MagnixNl

happy hooligan said:


> I love that chrono. Can you post more pics of it? I just got the deep sea version and think I'll be on the lookout for one of these!


Offcourse, if it's no problem to post another picture of a chrono in this 666Feet Bulova Thread?


----------



## Samantha

Here's a Caravelle Divers Watch 666 feet, 1969. I've had it for years and it's in like new condition.
Samantha


----------



## happy hooligan

My Deep Sea is currently getting a service. Can't wait to get it back in a few weeks. Does anyone know where to get end links for the original bracelet?


----------



## Erikf1

happy hooligan said:


> My Deep Sea is currently getting a service. Can't wait to get it back in a few weeks. Does anyone know where to get end links for the original bracelet?
> 
> View attachment 6545722


yep, right here








Im just kidding , but it might be your only option to find links that are close enough to be modified to fit.

or you could get straight end links, but I prefer the fitted EL look


----------



## four of diamonds

Here are a few. Also have a white dial Bulova Diver to with the black dialed one.


----------



## boatdetective

Any thoughts on the going price for an Oceanographer in very good/Exc condition, fully serviced?


----------



## spidaman

My 1973 chrono. I remember the original rubber strap really irritated my skin, so I put on a Twist-o-flex. Now on a simple leather strap. This watch is never going near the water again, but still keeps good time. I wear it only a few times a year.


----------



## Brisman

boatdetective said:


> Any thoughts on the going price for an Oceanographer in very good/Exc condition, fully serviced?


$US500 approx.


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

Here's my Accutron Deep Sea model.



I recognize some of you from another forum. Glad to see you here. 
Eric


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

I forgot this additional 666 ft. It is a Caravelle, but I thought it wouldn't be amiss to be placed here.



Eric


----------



## bobbee

Cool Caravelle Eric, love the strap too.


----------



## Oliverb

Here is an interesting one for you to ponder. Some here know about this watch.


----------



## bobbee

That looks superb Oliverb, and it's the first time I have seen it whole. I saw the dial posted on WTF, and it looks great in that watch.
Originally, the dial would be for the Accutron Astronaut MK.1 U.S. model.


----------



## howards4th

My 1969 Deep Sea. Love this one!
Just a couple of days ago it started running intermittently. It's time for service, hopefully that's all she'll need.








I did check the battery and it was fine.
p.s. I know it's been asked and I have searched here and on the NAWCC.
I see there are about 3 places that work on Accutrons?? Can anyone pass along where you have had your Accutron serviced?
I would appreciate it.
Thanks everyone!
Chris


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

Thanks Bobbee, I appreciate it. That strap is actually an inexpensive (approx. $17.95 usd) soft, thick rubber/silicone model I chose from Amazon. It's currently unavailable, but it's the "Breitling rally style 20mm black rubber / silicone replacement watchband" from Toscana.

Love that combo Accutron Oliverb. ;-)

Howards4th (Chris) - What a beauty that Deep Sea is. Course, .... I'm a bit biased seeing I have one too, but that's to be expected. I like them all though ;-) Regarding servicing, I have one with Ernie of StarFindings currently. He diagnosed, and overhauled my Deep Sea originally, after I'd purchased it as a non-runner and it was beyond my ability.

Eric
_________



bobbee said:


> Cool Caravelle Eric, love the strap too.


----------



## howards4th

ArchieGoodwin said:


> Thanks Bobbee, I appreciate it. That strap is actually an inexpensive (approx. $17.95 usd) soft, thick rubber/silicone model I chose from Amazon. It's currently unavailable, but it's the "Breitling rally style 20mm black rubber / silicone replacement watchband" from Toscana.
> 
> Love that combo Accutron Oliverb. ;-)
> 
> Howards4th (Chris) - What a beauty that Deep Sea is. Course, .... I'm a bit biased seeing I have one too, but that's to be expected. I like them all though ;-) Regarding servicing, I have one with Ernie of StarFindings currently. He diagnosed, and overhauled my Deep Sea originally, after I'd purchased it as a non-runner and it was beyond my ability.
> 
> Eric
> _________


Thanks so much Eric! I appreciate it.
Chris


----------



## JP71624

*Re: Let's See Those Infamous... Bulova "666's"*





































And this one sadly missing its bezel:










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

*Re: Let's See Those Infamous... Bulova "666's"*

Besides the world time, that top version is the one I'd really like. Great stable there JP71624 (BOT)!

Eric


----------



## JP71624

*Re: Let's See Those Infamous... Bulova "666's"*



ArchieGoodwin said:


> Besides the world time, that top version is the one I'd really like. Great stable there JP71624 (BOT)!
> 
> Eric


Thank you, good buddy! I've got some work to do on a few, but hopefully you'll see them all more often (sooner than later).

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## cayabo

*Re: Let's See Those Infamous... Bulova "666's"*

1968 Deep Sea









I love this watch.
Good clean fun.

Wore it to work every day for 10 years...
Goes with everything,
goes everywhere.


----------



## u2bdet

I'll play too !!...


----------



## cayabo

u2bdet said:


> I'll play too !!...
> View attachment 7373282


I bought that NATO because I like the colors but haven't found a good watch for it - you sure have.


----------



## u2bdet

Couple of pictures, NOW a question this has to be one of the coolest pieces in my box ...but is getting Zero wrist time....Do I keep it or set it free for someone else to enjoy? 
Your thoughts would be very much appreciated! 
Neal










Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

u2bdet said:


> Couple of pictures, NOW a question this has to be one of the coolest pieces in my box ...but is getting Zero wrist time....Do I keep it or set it free for someone else to enjoy?
> Your thoughts would be very much appreciated!
> Neal
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Got any friends who share your passion and have a birthday coming up? Otherwise long-term storage in a cool, dry place won't hurt it.


----------



## Tkacik

Rescued this one today!


----------



## Samantha

Very nice, from around 1978! The date code will tell what year exactly.
Samantha


----------



## Tkacik

Thank you Samantha. 

What movement is this?


----------



## u2bdet

odd_and_vintage_fan said:


> Got any friends who share your passion and have a birthday coming up? Otherwise long-term storage in a cool, dry place won't hurt it.


Nobody I like THAT much !! : ) ...storage is just as bad as seeing it everyday .....I have the "*Flipper Devil*" on my shoulder whispering in my ear....DO IT !!!


----------



## odd_and_vintage_fan

u2bdet said:


> Nobody I like THAT much !! : ) ...storage is just as bad as seeing it everyday .....I have the "*Flipper Devil*" on my shoulder whispering in my ear....DO IT !!!


Never sold one, personally. I'm usually more of a "give it away to a good home" type.

Still, if it's a burden/heartbreak more than a joy, no harm in selling. Any plans for what you'll get next? ;-)


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

U2dbet, you must have quite a "stable" of timepieces if that unique Bulova Chrono doesn't get much wrist time ;-) What's keeping you from breaking it out for such....something you don't like about it? Very sharp piece. 

Eric


----------



## u2bdet

ArchieGoodwin said:


> U2dbet, you must have quite a "stable" of timepieces if that unique Bulova Chrono doesn't get much wrist time ;-) What's keeping you from breaking it out for such....something you don't like about it? Very sharp piece.
> 
> Eric


No not a large stable by any means 3/4 in the daily rotation with another couple ... I don't know its unique and in pretty fine condition ...possibly fear of damaging it ...which has to be pretty funny now that I think about it , as I wore my Breitling Jupiter Pilot digging through the piles on 9/11 in NYC ..beat it up pretty good 
I guess "vintage" 40+years deserves to be babied .. LOL


----------



## Samantha

Tkacik said:


> Thank you Samantha.
> 
> What movement is this?


That is a 2423.10 movement. They were pretty good as long as the stepper motor didn't fail (although there are some potential fixes). That has the later circuit board in it - the first ones were a two piece. I probably repaired several thousand at the service center during my time there. 
Samantha


----------



## imaginager

u2bdet said:


> Nobody I like THAT much !! : )  ...storage is just as bad as seeing it everyday .....I have the "*Flipper Devil*" on my shoulder whispering in my ear....DO IT !!!


My advice is to keep it if you're not pressed to sell / and aren't looking at something else (not that there isn't plenty or something else out there). But, if you let it go and don't really need to, you may regret it down the road - and these don't seem to come up very often. I wear mine rarely, but really enjoy owning it.


----------



## imaginager

And, my other 666...


----------



## JP71624

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenchGuy

@OP: Why "infamous"...
Just curious with your selection of an adjective...
BG


----------



## fiskadoro

Adding another one to the mix. Running way fast on the wrist, so needs some regulating. Thinking I should try one of the Accucells as a cheaper option first, just in case that solves the issue.


----------



## BenchGuy

Running way fast on the wrist suggests indexing/phasing out of adjustment. On the whole, 218s almost always can be phased for silver oxide cells...the Accucell may work, but will suffer a greatly reduced service duration due to lower battery capacity. Regards, BG


----------



## fiskadoro

Thanks, BenchGuy -- that's kinda what I suspected. I did order some Accucells, so it's worth a shot, but at the same time, I think a watch like this probably deserves a full service to ensure it'll run smoothly for years to come. When off the wrist and static, she runs pretty much perfectly.


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

BG, it has to do with the numbers "666" and the association with the "mark of the beast." Google it for more info, as I don't know more than what I wrote.

Eric
__



BenchGuy said:


> @OP: Why "infamous"...
> Just curious with your selection of an adjective...
> BG


----------



## BenchGuy

Thanks Archer. I hadn't made that association. Perhaps these should have been marked 20ATM...so as not to lose the superstitious market? Of course I sometimes think "mark of the beast" may have been lost in translation...I thought it was $$$...


----------



## akajack

My 1961 and 1962.

The '61 could use a NOS bezel or at least a Bulova one from a year or two later. The '62 I have a NOS crystal awaiting installation. I also have a junker 1963 waiting for a donor dial and hands (fingers crossed!).


----------



## imaginager

1970. Offered on ebay for parts, paid a little more than I'd hoped - but it came with the original box, receipt, and literature. Appeared pretty rough on arrival and, as expected, would not run. Dropped it at a local jeweler for 48 hours. Twenty-five dollars later it's transformed and keeping great time.


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

Beautiful Imaginager! Great score. What on earth did your jeweler do for $25 and 48 hours? I need that guy ;-) 

Eric


----------



## imaginager

This was the first time I used him. He has a small shop in Oregon City, OR, which his father owned before him. I only spoke with him on the phone, initially. And, I have to say he was somewhat pessimistic. Informed me that parts aren't available, etc., etc. All of which I already knew. Landing on the cautious end of the spectrum, he didn't want to remove the crystal or movement, or clean the remains of the gasket. When I dropped the watch off his daughter was minding the shop, so I didn't get to speak with him. That was late afternoon on a Wednesday and I assumed he wouldn't touch the watch until the following day. When I called him mid-morning, Thursday, he had already completed his work. Oiled the movement and auto wind mechanism. Buffed the case, but not the case back. Buffed the crystal. Lubed the crown knob. Regulated timekeeping. From what he could see, everything was original. I was expecting a $200 invoice, so was pleasantly surprised.

I've been looking for an original JB Champion bracelet, but no luck, yet.


----------



## jmh86325




----------



## ArchieGoodwin

My extensive deep diving experience is limited to this ;-)



Eric


----------



## tayloreuph

Franken Oceanographer V









Sent from my pretentious handheld device


----------



## franco60

*Let's See Those Infamous... Bulova "666's"*

Here's my three including 666 ft rated Valjoux 7733 surfboard with ghost bezel. 

















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattonthewater

Incoming! My first Bulova. on the hunt for an original bracelet for it.


----------



## Mbd26

imaginager said:


> This was the first time I used him. He has a small shop in Oregon City, OR, which his father owned before him. I only spoke with him on the phone, initially. And, I have to say he was somewhat pessimistic. Informed me that parts aren't available, etc., etc. All of which I already knew. Landing on the cautious end of the spectrum, he didn't want to remove the crystal or movement, or clean the remains of the gasket. When I dropped the watch off his daughter was minding the shop, so I didn't get to speak with him. That was late afternoon on a Wednesday and I assumed he wouldn't touch the watch until the following day. When I called him mid-morning, Thursday, he had already completed his work. Oiled the movement and auto wind mechanism. Buffed the case, but not the case back. Buffed the crystal. Lubed the crown knob. Regulated timekeeping. From what he could see, everything was original. I was expecting a $200 invoice, so was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> I've been looking for an original JB Champion bracelet, but no luck, yet.


Wonderful! We need to send that guy some more business, we need more watchmakers like him.


----------



## akajack

I forgot to post this one when it showed up. I purchased it from the original owner. As a 17 year old USMC "recruit" in 1972 he purchased it in his home town just before leaving for Vietnam. He scratched his initials on the back. it was "retired" in the mid-1980's after a service and it's been locked away for 30 years or so. Right now it has a 50 hour power reserve so I suspect he didn't wear it much after it was serviced. It winds a little tight so it needs another service.

From looking at advertisements I'm pretty sure it's the original band also. It's not a Tropic strap and the pattern is enough different you can identify it in the advertisements.

I've had it for a short time, but will probably move it along soon in my never ending quest to keep upgrading.


----------



## config

The first watch I bought myself was a Bulova Quartz 666 diver in 1985. I should replace the battery and see if it still works.


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

Eric


----------



## happy hooligan

Just got this one tonight. I knew it needed help, but it should be pretty sweet when it's done. Didn't tick, and this part was loose inside. Anyone know what it is? It scratched up the inside a bit floating around. The patina is pretty nice on this one.


----------



## A2MI

I love 666 because of the superstitious (sorry, to me, anyway) connotation. Wouldn't be great to see it on more dive watches as that little extra touch of panache?


----------



## tayloreuph

'69 Franken Oceanographer V (maybe I should call it Oceanographer F?) on a period tropical. '69 Deep Sea AB 666 on a temporary black NATO, '80 Day-Date 666 on the original Hong Kong bracelet










Sent from my pretentious handheld device


----------



## tayloreuph

Just out of curiosity, does anyone know if the bezels from the Deep Sea AB would fit onto an Oceanographer G or V? Oceanographer I believe has a 710 case number. 


Sent from my pretentious handheld device


----------



## fiskadoro

Is it missing a sweep second hand? Hopefully you can find a NOS one somewhere. As you say, the patina on it is really nice - good luck, and don't forget to share some pics when she's all done up!



happy hooligan said:


> Just got this one tonight. I knew it needed help, but it should be pretty sweet when it's done. Didn't tick, and this part was loose inside. Anyone know what it is? It scratched up the inside a bit floating around. The patina is pretty nice on this one.


----------



## fiskadoro

Sorry, unintened double-post.


----------



## tayloreuph

fiskadoro said:


> Is it missing a sweep second hand? Hopefully you can find a NOS one somewhere. As you say, the patina on it is really nice - good luck, and don't forget to share some pics when she's all done up!


What is the appropriate second hand? Lollipop?

Sent from my pretentious handheld device


----------



## happy hooligan

fiskadoro said:


> Is it missing a sweep second hand? Hopefully you can find a NOS one somewhere. As you say, the patina on it is really nice - good luck, and don't forget to share some pics when she's all done up!


It's actually in there, it's off and wedged up by the 2!


----------



## JP71624

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## humphrj

Got 2 accutrons now. My Deep Sea 'B' and this one. 
Humming in stereo. b-)









Seems in pretty good condition for it's age. The bracelet it came on seems original and looks just like the one in the vintage adverts, so to save it, I'm wearing it on a wjean 20mm shark-mesh for now.









My god. This domed acrylic crystal is gert massive (as we say in Brisl )









Very pleased on opening it up that is - 
A) Super clean with no gunked-up gasket, like my Deep Sea 'B' was.
B) My first birth year watch









Had wanted one of these since, over a year ago, reading this - Affordable Vintage: 1969 Bulova Accutron Deep Sea - worn&wound


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

Congrats on finding that piece Humphrj, she's a beaut! 

Eric


----------



## Resears

1970 case. 1966 movement. Cause for concern or just Bulova using the parts they had on hand?


----------



## tayloreuph

humohrj I read the same article, which launched my obsession as well. My 666 Day Date was the cheapest entré into vintage Bulova I could find, and has since sent me well down the rabbit hole



humphrj said:


> Got 2 accutrons now. My Deep Sea 'B' and this one.
> Humming in stereo. b-)
> 
> View attachment 9660106
> 
> 
> Seems in pretty good condition for it's age. The bracelet it came on seems original and looks just like the one in the vintage adverts, so to save it, I'm wearing it on a wjean 20mm shark-mesh for now.
> 
> View attachment 9660114
> 
> 
> My god. This domed acrylic crystal is gert massive (as we say in Brisl )
> 
> View attachment 9660130
> 
> 
> Very pleased on opening it up that is -
> A) Super clean with no gunked-up gasket, like my Deep Sea 'B' was.
> B) My first birth year watch
> 
> View attachment 9660138
> 
> 
> Had wanted one of these since, over a year ago, reading this - Affordable Vintage: 1969 Bulova Accutron Deep Sea - worn&wound


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ikorman

Trying out another band/bracelet today. Mesh will arrive next week.


----------



## JP71624

Latest pictures...



















Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## simpletreasures

Eric, I just picked your watches "twin brother".... Will post more pics when it arrives....


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

Congrats Simpletreasures, looks like you did a fantastic job with finding one. Bezel insert, crystal, dial, hands...all look in excellent condition. You're going to enjoy that one. 


Eric


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

Eric


----------



## simpletreasures

ArchieGoodwin said:


> Congrats Simpletreasures, looks like you did a fantastic job with finding one. Bezel insert, crystal, dial, hands...all look in excellent condition. You're going to enjoy that one.
> 
> Eric


I will in 25 to 35 days. It's coming from halfway around the world. You're not gonna believe what I paid for this watched "serviced" with original band and rated 9.5 on a scale of 10.

I'll tell you what I paid *AFTER* it gets here, cause I don't want to jinx it!


----------



## QWatchQ

Caravelle 666 with nice brown bezel


----------



## Well Then Lets See

*HERE ARE MY BABIES Both from 1970 ...
*


----------



## rzapalac

Well Then Lets See said:


> *HERE ARE MY BABIES Both from 1970 ...
> *
> View attachment 11444370
> View attachment 11444386
> View attachment 11444402
> View attachment 11444410
> View attachment 11444418
> View attachment 11444426


Wow, those are some lookers! I especially like that Deep Sea!


----------



## Well Then Lets See

1970 Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel 666ft. variant " G "


----------



## award135

Very nice!! I bet that is an easy crystal to locate!


----------



## tayloreuph

Well Then Lets See said:


> 1970 Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel 666ft. variant " G "
> 
> View attachment 11560090
> View attachment 11558658
> View attachment 11558674
> View attachment 11558682


Love that bracelet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Debating the strap choice. Thoughts?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reza

Nice

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## powasky

Does anyone know *why* Bulova chose to use 666ft as their depth rating? They certainly must have known there was a connotation to the number. Potentially alienating customers and losing sales over something like this doesn't seem like it would be worth it.

Are there other manufacturers (outside of the Bulova family) that used this depth rating?


----------



## cuevobat

Possibly because it's 200 meters. 20 bar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat

Possibly because it's 200 meters 20 bar. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinylgreek

Somehow missed this thread. The first two are gone but not forgotten.
P6080237 by vinyl greek, on Flickr
P2080224 by vinyl greek, on Flickr
PA200225 by vinyl greek, on Flickr


----------



## powasky

But it isn't. 200m is 656 feet.



cuevobat said:


> Possibly because it's 200 meters 20 bar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat

powasky said:


> But it isn't. 200m is 656 feet.


But which sounds better 656 or 666?


----------



## powasky

cuevobat said:


> But which sounds better 656 or 666?


200 sounds better than either! Especially considering the connotation of 666. Unless the argument is that going with feet over meters was beneficial given the market purchasing the watches.

Still curious for other opinions.


----------



## tayloreuph

powasky said:


> 200 sounds better than either! Especially considering the connotation of 666. Unless the argument is that going with feet over meters was beneficial given the market purchasing the watches.
> 
> Still curious for other opinions.


The Illumaniti? 
Personally, the 666 is why I love this style watch. So many different t styles, types, movements, all linked by the 666. 
The Number of the Beast thing doesn't bother me much at all, but I also recently saw Iron Maiden, so you mileage/depth rating may vary.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## agwbig

Any info on that bracelet on the sea hunter?


----------



## rymanocerous

Dont see many ghosts so here's mine:


----------



## Chorknabe

Hello,

I think it's a good idea to show you in my first posting @ watchuseek my first Bulova b-) It's a *Accutron Quartz Deep Sea 666 feet* which found its way to me last week. The watch seemes to be quite rare, I can't find much about it in the web. The condition of the watch is really great. The mounted strap of course is not the final state. ;-) I will try to get some other straps, a Tropic or even better a metal strap (NSA, ...?) ? I'm afraid it will be quite difficult to find the fitting end links for my Bulova, but maybe I'll have luck some day. And maybe it will be not my last 666, I realy like the design of these watches!





















Regards from Germany,
Thomas.


----------



## Well Then Lets See

FOR YOUR INFORMATION ... parts and reference #'s


----------



## tayloreuph

On a Crown & Buckle NATO strap in Gulf colors. I like how the strap orange matches the dial. I doubt it was intentional but I get compliments none the less. Man, I really like this watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See

Beads of Rice ...


----------



## Buellrider




----------



## ArchieGoodwin

Buellrider, so nice to see that particular Caravelle in excellent condition. I have the same watch, but not in nearly as comparable condition. They're not often seen looking so sharp. The case "graining" on top, the side bevels and polish, and your hands, look fantastic. Very nice, thanks for sharing. 

Eric


----------



## Buellrider

ArchieGoodwin said:


> Buellrider, so nice to see that particular Caravelle in excellent condition. I have the same watch, but not in nearly as comparable condition. They're not often seen looking so sharp. The case "graining" on top, the side bevels and polish, and your hands, look fantastic. Very nice, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Eric


Thanks Eric. Yeah, it's in amazing condition, also have the original boxes and hang tags as well as the original strap. It doesn't get out of the house much.


----------



## heebs

Well Then Lets See said:


> Beads of Rice ...
> 
> View attachment 12426575
> View attachment 12426579
> View attachment 12426585
> View attachment 12426589





Buellrider said:


> View attachment 12428871
> 
> View attachment 12428873
> 
> View attachment 12428877


Well damn. Guess I better bring out a 666 for tomorrow. Loving these old girls!


----------



## Buellrider

***** said:


> Well damn. Guess I better bring out a 666 for tomorrow. Loving these old girls!


Do it brother. BTW, glad that CSW strap is attached to Sheebs bronze gift to you!


----------



## heebs

Buellrider said:


> Do it brother. BTW, glad that CSW strap is attached to Sheebs bronze gift to you!


Yes it is. Seems to have found a (semi)permanent home on the brass A7.


----------



## tayloreuph

Well Then Lets See said:


> Beads of Rice ...
> 
> View attachment 12426575
> View attachment 12426579
> View attachment 12426585
> View attachment 12426589


Yeah, I really like that one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

Haven't had this old girl out for awhile


----------



## Well Then Lets See

DEEP sea


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJC74

Here's mine...


----------



## Well Then Lets See

666


----------



## Grinderman




----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soaking.fused

Deep Sea


----------



## Well Then Lets See

666 ...


----------



## Well Then Lets See

JB Champion SS bracelet ...


----------



## JP71624

Looks like an Astronaut bracelet on a Snorkel to me. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See

Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel 666

Case back Gasket Ref.# G796
Crystal Ref # 714AWD


----------



## Accutronredux

Since Photo Bucket pulled their little stunt I am re-posting my two caliber 218 'Snorkel 666' watches


----------



## tayloreuph

Accutronredux said:


> Since Photo Bucket pulled their little stunt I am re-posting my two caliber 218 'Snorkel 666' watches


Is that a black and white bezel on the second? Similar to the orange dial Oceanographer V?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux

tayloreuph said:


> Is that a black and white bezel on the second? Similar to the orange dial Oceanographer V?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's blue.


----------



## KRad

Just picked this up a couple days ago. Cleaned it, put it on a new NATO, & buffed out the scratches on the crystal. 
1970 Caravelle manual wind.


----------



## Well Then Lets See

Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel 666ft.

FYI ... Bulova is planning a re issue series for 2018 ... 3 vintage pieces were chosen to be voted on by customers .... 3 vintage models up for consideration to be RE ISUED in their 2018 series are ...are based on ... the Bulova BULLHEAD, the vintage Divers Chronograph [red. white, blue] SURFBOARD DIAL, and the OCEANOGRAPHER SNORKEL 666ft ..... here is the link to vote and pick the model U like .... http://votebulova.com/home/

Facebook Group for owners of Bulova Divers and 666 models .... Vintage BULOVA 666ft. Diver's Wrist Watch | Facebook


----------



## Well Then Lets See

Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel 666ft. and Accutron Deep Sea 666

http://votebulova.com/home/
https://www.facebook.com/groups/208317149698549/


----------



## Rr.__

Im new to the forum, just wanted to open up with this little gem. 
I havent been able to find much information on this particular example, other than I was told from a reputable watch dealer, it was a prototype
Recently purchased a Green example, which I was told is the same situation with the red.
Ill upload more pictures when when it comes in. 
If any information can be shared, will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## tayloreuph

Rr.__ said:


> Im new to the forum, just wanted to open up with this little gem.
> I havent been able to find much information on this particular example, other than I was told from a reputable watch dealer, it was a prototype
> Recently purchased a Green example, which I was told is the same situation with the red.
> Ill upload more pictures when when it comes in.
> If any information can be shared, will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 12690997


I've seen a few of those about. Green, red, and I believe a blue dial as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See

Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel 666ft.


----------



## ssfox

Does anyone know where I can get extra links? I can't find my spares, or the box?


----------



## imaginager

Took me nearly two years, but I finally acquired the correct bracelet in NOS condition.


----------



## ArchieGoodwin

Congrats Imaginager, that looks fantastic. 

Eric


----------



## Dime Piece Timepiece

Just picked up a grail. 1970 Accutron Deep Sea. Original bracelet. Bakelite bezel. All black. 40mm, 37mm bezel.


----------



## tayloreuph

Dime Piece Timepiece said:


> Just picked up a grail. 1970 Accutron Deep Sea. Original bracelet. Bakelite bezel. All black. 40m, 37mm bezel.
> View attachment 12945015
> View attachment 12945017


Jealous of that bracelet!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See

FIRST glimpse of the REISSUE ...

*BULOVA Oceanographer Snorkel 666ft. @ 44mm with Miyota movement

*image borrowed from:

*Jason Heaton

Adventure, travel, timepieces, often all at once. Co-host of The Grey NATO podcast. Explorers Club member. Minneapolis-based freelance writer.www.swimpruf.com
https://www.instagram.com/p/Bgqmvwxg...by=jasonheaton

*


----------



## vinylgreek

Well Then Lets See said:


> FIRST glimpse of the REISSUE ...
> 
> *BULOVA Oceanographer Snorkel 666ft. @ 44mm with Miyota movement
> 
> *image borrowed from:
> 
> *Jason Heaton
> 
> Adventure, travel, timepieces, often all at once. Co-host of The Grey NATO podcast. Explorers Club member. Minneapolis-based freelance writer.www.swimpruf.com
> https://www.instagram.com/p/Bgqmvwxg...by=jasonheaton
> 
> *
> View attachment 13002997


Thanks for posting this. I have been looking for any updates from Baselworld but hadn't found anything yet. I am curious to hear when they will be available.


----------



## Rr.__




----------



## Well Then Lets See

*Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel 666ft.

Vintage @ 41mm *


----------



## oceanfan

tayloreuph said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


didn't they re-issue this?


----------



## tayloreuph

oceanfan said:


> didn't they re-issue this?


With a different bezel, but yes, and with a 40mm case, like the vintage. And a Selita movement. The black dial version is 44mm I believe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See

the ORIGINAL VINTAGE orange dial Snorkel .... the bezel should be BLACK and WHITE and should be friction mounted [non click] BI-directional .....


----------



## Well Then Lets See

the ORIGINAL VINTAGE orange dial Snorkel .... the bezel should be BLACK and WHITE and should be friction mounted [non click] BI-directional .....


----------



## Well Then Lets See

Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel 666ft.

View attachment 13057289


----------



## tayloreuph

Well Then Lets See said:


> Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel 666ft.
> 
> View attachment 13057289


Yup, my example is a Franken watch. Those bezels are HARD to find. I'd love to see who made them, and find out of another watch maker used those bezel combinations. Otherwise, I'm stuck with what I got...
(Another reason to buy the reissue!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See

1970 Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel 666ft.


----------



## Dave Matison

Beautiful watches-I remember some well.


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

1970 Bulova-Accutron Snorkel 666 feet.

Had the World Time variant for a while, but moved it on to a friend. Kinda missed it, so was fortunate enough to pick up this orange-bezel one in nice shape for a great price then stumbled across the mesh bracelet shortly after.


----------



## F_K

Do let me know when you are ready to part with it...


----------



## F_K

Well Then Lets See said:


> 1970 Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel 666ft.
> 
> View attachment 13069989
> View attachment 13069991
> View attachment 13069993


Do let me know when you are ready to part with it...


----------



## Well Then Lets See




----------



## JP71624

Just some recent pictures of a bunch of 666s over here!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

JP71624 said:


> Just some recent pictures of a bunch of 666s over here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Well, now you're just showing off! I do like the white strap on that world timer though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See

*Re: Let's See Those Infamous... Bulova "666's"*

*Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel 666ft. Automatic Day and Date*
*1973*
*Movement: 11AOACB: auto, sweep second, day, date*
*Case Ref.# 7095-1*
*Hallmark: CB Swiss (Centrale Boites S.A.)*
*No Click (friction) mounted COKE bezel*


----------



## tayloreuph

*Re: Let's See Those Infamous... Bulova "666's"*



Well Then Lets See said:


> *Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel 666ft. Automatic Day and Date*
> *1973*
> *Movement: 11AOACB: auto, sweep second, day, date*
> *Case Ref.# 7095-1*
> *Hallmark: CB Swiss (Centrale Boites S.A.)*
> *No Click (friction) mounted COKE bezel*
> 
> View attachment 13373231
> View attachment 13373239
> View attachment 13373241
> View attachment 13373247


I don't think I've ever noticed a black dial Day/Date configuration for the Oceanographer G. It's the way the orange dial V is configured, but the G variation is new to me. Anyone else?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchabit

JP71624, your third pic of the Snorkel with no 666, I have one like it and always wondered if this was a first gen or something? Anyone know? You don't see many of them.


----------



## JP71624

watchabit said:


> JP71624, your third pic of the Snorkel with no 666, I have one like it and always wondered if this was a first gen or something? Anyone know? You don't see many of them.


Yes, that one is the original Oceanographer 'G' that started in '68. The variants with the white hands didn't start until circa '70 and certainly seem to be the majority of examples you see out there. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

JP71624 said:


> Yes, that one is the original Oceanographer 'G' that started in '68. The variants with the white hands didn't start until circa '70 and certainly seem to be the majority of examples you see out there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


What about G's with the Day/Date window?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

Those were very late from what I've seen. All at least '72 and after ( from '73-'74 from my experience).


tayloreuph said:


> What about G's with the Day/Date window?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Droid12

Some fantastic pictures in this thread (actually what encouraged me to join!). I've been eyeing off 666 'hummers' for ages and finally found the one for me.


----------



## tayloreuph

Droid12 said:


> Some fantastic pictures in this thread (actually what encouraged me to join!). I've been eyeing off 666 'hummers' for ages and finally found the one for me.
> 
> View attachment 13419363


I've got one just like it, enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See

*Re: Let's See Those Infamous... Bulova "666's"*



tayloreuph said:


> I don't think I've ever noticed a black dial Day/Date configuration for the Oceanographer G. It's the way the orange dial V is configured, but the G variation is new to me. Anyone else?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the ORANGE DIALED version uses a case ref 7095 .... the black dialed / no click COKE bezel ... uses ... case ref 7095-1


----------



## Well Then Lets See

*Re: Let's See Those Infamous... Bulova "666's"*



tayloreuph said:


> I don't think I've ever noticed a black dial Day/Date configuration for the Oceanographer G. It's the way the orange dial V is configured, but the G variation is new to me. Anyone else?!?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the ORANGE DIALED version uses a case ref 7095 .... the black dialed / no click COKE bezel ... uses ... case ref 7095-1


----------



## tayloreuph

Different case to contain the Day wheel? I had my "V" movement in a NOS "G" case and had all sorts of trouble with the stem. Got the other case and all my problems vanished


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JU1C380X

What about 333ft? Just got this from fleabay. Needs a service to be safe and a 19mm strap. 
Cool little piece though.









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido

tayloreuph said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Mine says hello. It's been at the watchmaker for more than six months. Some issue with the mainspring.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Mido said:


> Mine says hello. It's been at the watchmaker for more than six months. Some issue with the mainspring.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had trouble with mine when I first got it. A couple different guys took a stab at it to get it running. How's the lume on yours?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mido

tayloreuph said:


> I had trouble with mine when I first got it. A couple different guys took a stab at it to get it running. How's the lume on yours?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine has a mainspring issue. I might have to take it away from my current watchmaker and send it to a Bulova specialist.

The lume's not that good on mine, at least on the dial. The hands are okay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acidstain

How about a watchless bezel?


----------



## Acidstain

Caravelle Set o Matic 666 on genuine NOS Tropic strap


----------



## Mido

Back on the wrist after 8 months at the watchmaker. A new crystal really does the difference.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux




----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xj4sonx

Mido said:


> Back on the wrist after 8 months at the watchmaker. A new crystal really does the difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love this

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See

[... error


----------



## Well Then Lets See

*Bulova Snorkel 666ft. 1973 
BLACK DIAL VERSION
Case Ref.# 7095-1 [ FRICTION MOUNTED NON CLICK WITH COKE BEZEL ]
FOR BULOVA MOVEMENT REF.# 11AOACB DAY AND DATE AUTOMATIC

NOTE: ORANGE DIALED VERSION USES 
Case Ref.# 7095 [ FRICTION MOUNTED NON CLICK BEZEL WITH BLACK AND WHITE BEZEL ]

BULOVA OCEANOGRAPHER SNORKEL 666FT. 1970 
VARIANT " G " 
CASE REF.# 714 [ 60 CLICK COKE BEZEL ]

BOTH CASE REF.# 7095 AND 7095-1 ARE NOT THE SAME AS CASE REF.# 714 THAT IS USED FOR THE DATE ONLY VERSION THEY HOUSE DIFFERENT MOVEMENTS *

View attachment 13589677
View attachment 13589697
View attachment 13589681
View attachment 13589689


View attachment 13589693
View attachment 13589699
View attachment 13589701
View attachment 13589703


View attachment 13589705


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchabit

It never ends...


----------



## mkatz1




----------



## song31

wow these are really looking sharp!


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Bulova Devil Diver LE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fiskadoro

A couple more for the thread...

Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel 666









Accutron Deep Sea 666 (pretty much impossible to shoot without getting a reflection on that bulbous, rounded crystal!)


----------



## MDT IT

...unfortunately I only have the new version.


----------



## Olyeller68

Nothing wrong with the new version!










I like it quite a lot.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

MDT IT said:


> ...unfortunately I only have the new version.
> 
> View attachment 13735985











I've got both

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FJR1971




----------



## cuthbert

I finally had the opportunity to see the LE, here there also is the reason why I didn't buy it:









It resembles a scaled down version of the Doxa Sub300.


----------



## socolinsky

I have two 666 divers. A Bulova deep sea chrono and a little Caravelle.


----------



## Watcher1988

This is truly A Bulova paradise!


----------



## FJR1971

tayloreuph said:


> MDT IT said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...unfortunately I only have the new version.
> 
> View attachment 13735985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've got both
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Are both new and old 18mm lug size?


----------



## Dshirts74

Just got this yesterday. My first bulova purchase!...and let's face it....probably not my last. ...stupid watch addiction!


----------



## tayloreuph

FJR1971 said:


> Are both new and old 18mm lug size?


For the LE, yes. I'm not sure about the Black dial. Is the bracelet a brushed finish on the Black dial Devil Diver also?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Orisginal

Loving the LE so far. #537. Got it a week ago but had to wait for a strap to arrive before wearing it, since I have a habit of scratching up metal clasps (damn desk job/typing). Put it on an Uncle Seiko Tropic 19, fit the 18 mm lugs pretty easily.

Here are some pics of it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux




----------



## FJR1971

Orisginal said:


> Loving the LE so far. #537. Got it a week ago but had to wait for a strap to arrive before wearing it, since I have a habit of scratching up metal clasps (damn desk job/typing). Put it on an Uncle Seiko Tropic 19, fit the 18 mm lugs pretty easily.
> 
> Here are some pics of it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks awesome. I was actually thinking of putting a tropic rubber on mine and this sealed that for me.


----------



## Orisginal

FJR1971 said:


> That looks awesome. I was actually thinking of putting a tropic rubber on mine and this sealed that for me.


Glad I could help. You won't regret it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See

*1973
Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel 666 
Day and Date 
Case Ref# - 7095-1
friction [no click] mounted " Coke " Bezel*



























*side by side with 
1970
Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel 666 variant G
Case Ref# 714
Date only
with 60 click Coke bezel

*


----------



## Well Then Lets See

...


----------



## tayloreuph

Well Then Lets See said:


> *1973
> Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel 666
> Day and Date
> Case Ref# - 7095-1
> friction [no click] mounted " Coke " Bezel*
> 
> View attachment 13801609
> View attachment 13801611
> View attachment 13801613
> View attachment 13801617
> 
> 
> *side by side with
> 1970
> Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel 666 variant G
> Case Ref# 714
> Date only
> with 60 click Coke bezel
> 
> *
> View attachment 13801619


I haven't had a G variant, just the V and the V reissue (LE). The vintage V has no click bezel, and I'm assuming the same case as the Day/Date G variant. The LE has a one direction click bezel. Wonder why this was. Don't need a day whist diving?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74

For the record...I predicted this a few posts ago. Stupid watch addiction!


----------



## MDT IT

Devil 2018..


----------



## demo

Here's to keeping the thread alive!


----------



## demo

Dshirts74 said:


> For the record...I predicted this a few posts ago. Stupid watch addiction!


Hah!


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bielsa

I want to join the club so bad ha


----------



## tayloreuph

Bielsa said:


> I want to join the club so bad ha


It just takes some money. Or your soul...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

tayloreuph said:


>


Also have the orange dial reissue 666 inbound, may arrive here tomorrow. Looks great in the snow! Snowing hard here right now.


----------



## tayloreuph

yankeexpress said:


> Also have the orange dial reissue 666 inbound, may arrive here tomorrow. Looks great in the snow! Snowing hard here right now.


Hope you enjoy it as much as I do

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

tayloreuph said:


> Hope you enjoy it as much as I do


Oh yeah, it arrived! Very sharp looking and great size. Have to get some pics in daylight.


----------



## tayloreuph

yankeexpress said:


> Oh yeah, it arrived! Very sharp looking and great size. Have to get some pics in daylight.


I'm curious on what you think of the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

tayloreuph said:


> I'm curious on what you think of the bracelet.


Bracelet is good, though the whole kit wears a little small. This is my first turtle style watch and it is about 7/8 size compared to the Helson 300 and 41mm Oris ProPilot I recently received.

Sizing the bracelet was a bit tedious, with tiny friction pins but worked out well once I got the hang of it. The bracelet comes with many links so it can be worn by at least an 8.5inch wrist I would guess. I pulled 4 links from the 6 side and one from the 12 side to get it close for my 7.5 inch wrist. There are only 2 fine adjustment holes on the clasp. It is comfortably loose now.

Clasp is very secure with a spring lock and a flip lock.

The end links are polished while the links are brushed with the case sides being polished, it is quite blingy. It is almost a jubilee style without actually being a jubilee. Very handsome.



It looks bigger in photos



The dial oozes character with the very proud almost jewel indices and attached BULOVA logo. The shades of Orange vary under the slight distortion of the crystal.

The hands are short of the indices, but that is alright in this case, making the whole watch look a bit bigger than it would with longer hands.

The white date wheel is a wise choice with the framed date window.

The ETA-2824 is a fine movement, seemingly an odd choice now that Citizen owns Bulova though I would actually have prefered a Miyota 9015 at a lower price (Thankfully it does not have the low-beat 8215 in the other recent 666 release)

Don't pay anywhere near MSRP for this, got it new off eBay at a nice discount.


----------



## Well Then Lets See

*1973 Bulova DEEP SEA Chronograph 666ft. " B "*


----------



## Well Then Lets See

*1973 Bulova DEEP SEA Chronograph 666ft. " B "*

View attachment 13933675
View attachment 13933679
View attachment 13933681
View attachment 13933685
View attachment 13933691
View attachment 13933697
View attachment 13933699


----------



## trott3r

Wow!
That chronograph is a beauty.
I do like how the sub dials are on the outer edges as it adds a bit of difference to the usual chronos


----------



## veggfodur

Man I want one of these 666 Chronograp + diver bezel so bad but the price seems to have skyrocketed last years!


----------



## Mido

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## phantom06

Here's my 666. Literally just rediscovered it again a couple of days ago. Unused since the mid-1980s.

Can anyone provide any info on these? I bought this new ~1981. I wore it for a few years, early in my military career. I vaguely recall that, after a few years, it would only run for a few hours and then stop. I moved on to other watches after that. I forgot all about it until the other day. P0 on the case so, per this site, that would be 1980.

Did these have a name or model number? I'd like to get it cleaned/serviced.


----------



## Dshirts74

So...I know it doesn't say 666... But I hope I can post it anyway 🙂


----------



## franco60

*Let's See Those Infamous... Bulova "666's"*

1968 Snorkel and 1971 orange dial.








1971 Oceanographer









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dshirts74

On bracelet....


----------



## Well Then Lets See




----------



## Well Then Lets See




----------



## db1561

Heres my 1969 Bulova Devil Diver in her natural splendor!


----------



## ciccio_started_it

Thought I'd bump this fantastic old thread with this Snorkel M. I bought this a few months ago and promptly lost the original bezel somehow. I managed to track down this bezel from another identical watch case from another brand... I don't know if it's an improvement on the original but I must say the blue on blue is quite smashing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

ciccio_started_it said:


> Thought I'd bump this fantastic old thread with this Snorkel M. I bought this a few months ago and promptly lost the original bezel somehow. I managed to track down this bezel from another identical watch case from another brand... I don't know if it's an improvement on the original but I must say the blue on blue is quite smashing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks great!! Good work on finding a replacement bezel too. If/when the old one turns up, you'll have a spare. 
I have a vintage Aquadive with no bezel and gave up looking for a replacement. I will either end up wearing it as is or using the movement to power another project.


----------



## ciccio_started_it

***** said:


> That looks great!! Good work on finding a replacement bezel too. If/when the old one turns up, you'll have a spare.
> I have a vintage Aquadive with no bezel and gave up looking for a replacement. I will either end up wearing it as is or using the movement to power another project.


Thanks man! The old one won't turn up for sure, I lost it while shopping in a mall with my daughter in downtown, it's lost forever.

Good luck on your search!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs

ciccio_started_it said:


> Thanks man! The old one won't turn up for sure, I lost it while shopping in a mall with my daughter in downtown, it's lost forever.
> 
> Good luck on your search!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh man. That changes things. I thought you meant lost in your home!


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold

Bulova's Step Sister !

I do like the JET PLANE Tipped Second Hand


----------



## Stu47

love the second hand....just in case you forget which way it goes around the dial!


----------



## tayloreuph

Here's something new;








Devil Diver LE dial, and the rest from the others. Different hand set and bezel. 41mm automatic movement. Selita?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Also, a new purchase for me! '78 with original bracelet, working well

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

tayloreuph said:


> Here's something new;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Devil Diver LE dial, and the rest from the others. Different hand set and bezel. 41mm automatic movement. Selita?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Received the tracking information for my new 96B350 this mourning,about a week out still...I have confirmed case size IS 41mm.& movement is Miyota 821..Other than size,nothing else in common with the L.E.version which I owned at one time..The L.E.wasn't for me, IMO the shade of Orange used on the dial was WAYYY too Peach & I could barely see the tiny white markers even with my glasses!


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

I just realized I never posted my beautiful Green reissue here,hope you folks don't mind...


----------



## tayloreuph

E8ArmyDiver said:


> Received the tracking information for my new 96B350 this mourning,about a week out still...I have confirmed case size IS 41mm.& movement is Miyota 821..Other than size,nothing else in common with the L.E.version which I owned at one time..The L.E.wasn't for me, IMO the shade of Orange used on the dial was WAYYY too Peach & I could barely see the tiny white markers even with my glasses!


Too peach? Huh. I never saw that. Almost the same exact shade as the NOS Oceanographer V dial I sourced. My vintage dial was a little darker, but it never has bothered me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

E8ArmyDiver said:


> I just realized I never posted my beautiful Green reissue here,hope you folks don't mind...
> View attachment 15687146
> View attachment 15687150
> View attachment 15687153
> View attachment 15687155
> View attachment 15687161
> View attachment 15687163
> View attachment 15687165
> View attachment 15687167
> View attachment 15687168
> View attachment 15687169
> View attachment 15687171
> View attachment 15687176
> View attachment 15687187
> View attachment 15687191
> View attachment 15687192
> View attachment 15687195
> View attachment 15687196
> View attachment 15687198
> View attachment 15687200


How hard will the bracelet be to fit? (I'm assuming you haven't sized it in these pics)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

tayloreuph said:


> How hard will the bracelet be to fit? (I'm assuming you haven't sized it in these pics)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually that is sized for my wearing preference & it was easy BUT the bracelets are very long so it is a bit trial & error...


----------



## listorene12

ciccio_started_it said:


> Thought I'd bump this fantastic old thread with this Snorkel M. I bought this a few months ago and promptly lost the original bezel somehow. I managed to track down this bezel from another identical watch case from another brand... I don't know if it's an improvement on the original but I must say the blue on blue is quite smashing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That Bakelite bezel looks fantastic! It really works with the watch.


----------



## listorene12

E8ArmyDiver said:


> I just realized I never posted my beautiful Green reissue here,hope you folks don't mind...
> View attachment 15687146
> View attachment 15687150
> View attachment 15687153
> View attachment 15687155
> View attachment 15687161
> View attachment 15687163
> View attachment 15687165
> View attachment 15687167
> View attachment 15687168
> View attachment 15687169
> View attachment 15687171
> View attachment 15687176
> View attachment 15687187
> View attachment 15687191
> View attachment 15687192
> View attachment 15687195
> View attachment 15687196
> View attachment 15687198
> View attachment 15687200


The green is beautiful i love the hour indices on these.


----------



## listorene12

Dshirts74 said:


> On bracelet....
> 
> View attachment 13973759


Surftastic! What a classic.


----------



## listorene12

tayloreuph said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've never knew the red and white colour combination existed very interesting.


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

A little tease...


----------



## tayloreuph

M9 Deep Sea AB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

And then there's this...

"Introducing: Six Reasons We're Excited About Satan's Favorite Dive Watch"









Introducing: Six Reasons We're Excited About Satan's Favorite Dive Watch


Hail to the latest incarnation of Bulova's Oceanographer, aka the Devil Diver.




www.hodinkee.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver




----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## tayloreuph

DaleEArnold said:


>


I love those. Funky

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Accutron Dual Day 666 with the 242 movement








And the Oceanographer M from yesterday









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

😎


----------



## tayloreuph

Pre-Snorkel 666










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Incoming watch alert

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin77

1970 Accutron 666


----------



## Mido

Devil Diver LE.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Oceanographer M oxidized dial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ciccio_started_it

Rockin' the coke bezel today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold

Bulova Accutron 666 with Depth Gauge


And Bulova's Younger Brother also a 666 but Caravelle Model..


----------



## Mido

Finally back to its former glory.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Mido said:


> Finally back to its former glory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need some new hands my man!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

All 666 all the time 
Accutron 666 Quartz day date, Accutron Deep Sea AB, Accutron Snorkel, Accutron Deep Sea A, Bulova Snorkel, Bulova Oceanographer G, Bulova Snorkel F, Caravelle Set-o-matic 666, Bulova Devil Diver LE, Bulova Oceanographer L, Bulova 666 DayDate, Bulova Oceanographer M, Bulova Oceanographer V, Bulova Snorkel G
























Missing is the red dial Bulova Snorkel, which is getting re lumed. 
Are we having fun yet?!?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaleEArnold




----------



## DonLuis




----------



## E8ArmyDiver

DonLuis said:


>


👍 😎 👍


----------



## franco60

1968 Snorkel, 1971 Snorkel orange dial and 1969 Snorkel Oceanographer























Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Sorry, I forgot about this thread! The status thus far








L-R: Bulova Snorkel F and G, Oceanographer V and Devil Diver LE, Accutron Deep Sea A and Quartz Dual Day 666, Accutron II Snorkel and Deep Sea A, Oceanographer M and L.

Missing my Caravelle Set-o-matic 666, the 666 DayDate, and the blue and red dialed Snorkel 666's

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpower2002

Sorry I am spamming WUS with this, but I am really happy with my recent score. I have a a period correct tropic strap on the way.

Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


----------



## tayloreuph

Mpower2002 said:


> Sorry I am spamming WUS with this, but I am really happy with my recent score. I have a a period correct tropic strap on the way.
> 
> Untitled by Nick Wood, on Flickr


I never find stuff like that. #jealous

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT

The shadow of devil...


----------



## DonLuis

This one is 666/2


----------



## tayloreuph

White dial Caravelle Set-o-matic for a pre Mother's Day









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mystic nerd

DaleEArnold said:


> Bulova Accutron 666 with Depth Gauge
> 
> 
> And Bulova's Younger Brother also a 666 but Caravelle Model..


My 666 is also on a mesh bracelet. I like the look, and I think it's period-appropriate for the era.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Dimepiece Bulova 666

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## interloper07

Oceanographer 666 reissue in blue/orange. So many little details in this watch that Bulova got right. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See

*BULOVA *_DEEP SEA CHRONOGRAPH 666ft. _*" B " *


----------



## tayloreuph

Devil Diver LE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See

_LEFT:_
*1973 BULOVA SNORKEL 666ft. Day and Date* 
*11AOACB Swiss movement
Case Ref# - 7095-1 [*bi-directional, friction mounted bezel*]*

_RIGHT:_
*1969 BULOVA OCEANOGRAPHER SNORKEL 666FT. " G " 
11BLACD Swiss movement
Case Ref.# 714 [*60 click uni-directional mounted bezel*]*

both paired with:
*18MM JB Champion USA " BULLET " bracelet

note: case ref# 7095-1 and ref# 714*
though similar on the surface both are meant to house 2 different movements, the clearances and dimension inside the cases are not the same.

*














*


----------



## tayloreuph

Top a really nice Cabernet 
Bottom Bulova Snorkel 666 red dial, Bulova Snorkel 666 blue dial, Bulova Devil Diver LE, Bulova Oceanographer V, Bulova Oceanographer L, Accutron Deep Sea AB
All 666 all the time for my first Watch G2G in Irvine. OC Chronogroup help an in person meet, and it was really nice to talk to people who could understand the issue with Bakelite bezels.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See

*1964 BULOVA SNORKEL 666ft. " G "*
pre 1968 re design
case ref# 386
bezel ref# B138

The SNORKEL was first introduced in 1960/61, the earlier models did not have the text " SNORKEL " printed on their dials, The SNORKEL line was later redesigned and re introduced 1968 with new case designs and dials, in the re introduction the " Oceanographer SNORKEL " sub variant was also added.


----------



## tayloreuph

Well Then Lets See said:


> *1964 BULOVA SNORKEL 666ft. " G "*
> pre 1968 re design
> case ref# 386
> bezel ref# B138
> 
> The SNORKEL was first introduced in 1960/61, the earlier models did not have the text " SNORKEL " printed on their dials, The SNORKEL line was later redesigned and re introduced 1968 with new case designs and dials, in the re introduction the " Oceanographer SNORKEL " sub variant was also added.
> 
> View attachment 16108242
> View attachment 16108244
> View attachment 16108366
> View attachment 16108369
> View attachment 16108370
> View attachment 16108371


When did they switch from the decal bezel to the engraved bezel? I've got the same watch you've got, plus a pre-snorkel black dial with a different bezel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Would this count as a Pre-666?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See

1969
*BULOVA OCEANOGRAPHER SNORKEL 666ft. variant " G "*
Case Ref.# 714
Case Maker: Centrale Boites Switzerland
Hallmark " CB "

*






























*


----------



## Well Then Lets See

tayloreuph said:


> Would this count as a Pre-666?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sarcasm aside

*bulova did great on this re issue, awesome watch !!! *

it is a re issue of the BULOVA MILITARY DIVER prototype under the MIL-SHIPS military contract in the 1950's with a moister intrusion indicator on the dial, it would be a pre SNORKEL 666 watch, U are correct !!! 
*BUT it is NOT part of the BULOVA SNORKEL 666ft family. *


----------



## tayloreuph

Well Then Lets See said:


> Sarcasm aside
> 
> *bulova did great on this re issue, awesome watch !!! *
> 
> it is a re issue of the BULOVA MILITARY DIVER prototype under the MIL-SHIPS military contract in the 1950's with a moister intrusion indicator on the dial, it would be a pre SNORKEL 666 watch, U are correct !!!
> *BUT it is NOT part of the BULOVA SNORKEL 666ft family. *


A pre-Pre-Snorkel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See

*CRYSTAL/PLEXI INFORMATION ...

DEEP SEA CHRONOGRAPH 666ft. variants A, B, and C*
_both OEM and AFTER MARKET Crystal /Plexi_











*OEM:*
_BULOVA CRYSTAL ref.# 825AW @ 31.7MM








_


*REPLACEMENT:*
_by - Germanow-Simon ref.# GS-PA467-74 








_


----------



## tayloreuph

L-R
Pre-snorkel F, Red dial snorkel, blue dial snorkel, DayDate, euro 96B344, Devil Diver LE, oceanographer G, oceanographer V, pre-snorkel G, Oceanographer L, Oceanographer M, Deep Sea AB, Accutron Dual Date, Deep Sea A, Accutron II snorkel, Caravelle Set-o-matic, Sea Hunter, Oceanographer 666, Mil Ships, Deep Sea Chrono (no 666 dial), Surfboard reissue. Not appearing in this film: Caravelle She Devil, Bulova orange dial She Devil, and a Sea Hunter with the white dial features. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

96B344
This is a euro issue watch, not available domestically. 
Here’s a comparison








1968 Oceanographer G








Devil Diver LE
It’s listed as 41mm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

tayloreuph said:


> 96B344
> This is a euro issue watch, not available domestically.
> Here’s a comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1968 Oceanographer G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Devil Diver LE
> It’s listed as 41mm
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bracelet is also 5 pieces








So those two smaller tabs create the line near the center brushed link, rather than emboss the side links individually. Interesting idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See

1969
*BULOVA OCEANOGRAPHER SNORKEL 666ft. variant " G " *
Case Ref# 714 @ 41MM minus crown


----------



## Korny1

Well Then Lets See said:


> 1969
> *BULOVA OCEANOGRAPHER SNORKEL 666ft. variant " G "*
> Case Ref.# 714
> Case Maker: Centrale Boites Switzerland
> Hallmark " CB "
> 
> *
> View attachment 16117491
> 
> View attachment 16117495
> View attachment 16117496
> 
> View attachment 16117497
> *


Would you sell the spare bezel?


----------



## Korny1

Does anyone have a spare bezel?


----------



## tayloreuph

Korny1 said:


> Does anyone have a spare bezel?
> View attachment 16170665


Good luck!
I have no idea if the Deep Sea bezels are compatible with the Oceanographer bezels. Anyone else tried? I’ve seen some different styles fro I’m guessing the same case manufacturer, but they never look good to me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

I don’t mean to rub my bezel in your face, but it called to me this morning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See

Korny1 said:


> Would you sell the spare bezel?


Bezel ref# BT 194 made for case reference 714 is not compatible for ur DEEP SEA ACCUTRON case sorry to say


----------



## Well Then Lets See

a stable of
*VINTAGE BULOVA 666ft. DIVERS ...




















































*


----------



## tayloreuph

Well Then Lets See said:


> a stable of
> *VINTAGE BULOVA 666ft. DIVERS ...
> 
> View attachment 16174250
> 
> 
> View attachment 16174187
> View attachment 16174188
> View attachment 16174189
> View attachment 16174193
> View attachment 16174197
> View attachment 16174204
> *
> View attachment 16174205
> View attachment 16174211
> View attachment 16174212
> View attachment 16174216
> View attachment 16174217
> View attachment 16174228
> View attachment 16174232
> View attachment 16174235
> View attachment 16174238
> View attachment 16174241
> View attachment 16174259
> View attachment 16174240


I’m a little jealous of the lume you’ve got going there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

New today 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

What year was the first 666 on the dial? Does anyone know the earliest version?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

This one should make many of you green with envy. 
Bulova Snorkel 666 with the green dial. I’ve seen a Google pic of one, after someone told me they existed.








It seems completely NOS. The watch hurts my wrists, the bracelet is so sharp. The bezel had never been turned. The movement is crisp, it’s simply stunning
















































Not too shabby for 47 years old


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Oh yeah, and this came in to, same day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aw17

And my 2021 model..


----------



## tcdel

aw17 said:


> And my 2021 model..
> View attachment 16213727


Cool watch. They did a great job recreating the original look.


----------



## tayloreuph

They did REALLY good with the LE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bzr

Really love the patina on this thing.


----------



## Well Then Lets See




----------



## ciccio_started_it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

New today. Needs a bracelet change and a little poly watch before a trip to the spa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Gladfelter

Just got this last week. You can find them on eBay for $279.99 USD,


----------



## Death and Taxes

One I just got put back together:


----------



## tayloreuph

Death and Taxes said:


> One I just got put back together:
> View attachment 16275814


I’ve got one. Similar bracelet, without the inserts. Any idea what was originally on those???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Death and Taxes

tayloreuph said:


> I’ve got one. Similar bracelet, without the inserts. Any idea what was originally on those???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yours looks correct. The one with inserts is a Duchess I found to match the bracelet style used on the ladies and mens Accutron compressor cases (red and white bezel I think). I have a plain bracelet on my more worn example:


----------



## tayloreuph

Death and Taxes said:


> Yours looks correct. The one with inserts is a Duchess I found to match the bracelet style used on the ladies and mens Accutron compressor cases (red and white bezel I think). I have a plain bracelet on my more worn example:
> 
> 
> View attachment 16282412


Well, now you’re just showing off!
Very nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

The vintage pieces in this thread rival any on WUS,AMAZING!


----------



## tayloreuph

New today. Caravelle 666 with a monster dial


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## demo




----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Caravelle 666. Sea Hunter with baton hands and lollipop seconds, and silver dial with snorkel-esque hands and lollipop seconds and lucite hour markers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## tayloreuph

Caravelle. Lady diver SheDevil 666 on tropic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Death and Taxes

1972 in blue bakelite


----------



## Death and Taxes

His and hers:


----------



## tayloreuph

Death and Taxes said:


> His and hers:
> View attachment 16581206


That’s the ladies Blue bezel? Beautiful fade


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Caravelle Clipper Day/Date 666. One may become available soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## tayloreuph

Mhutch said:


>


What strap is that? I love that watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

I got a bunch of these dials, mine needed a refresh. So I guess I’ve got 7… spares?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## absoludicrous

Well Then Lets See said:


> Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel 666
> 
> Case back Gasket Ref.# G796
> Crystal Ref # 714AW


I'm looking for the G-796 gasket and am not finding anything on ebay. Anyone have one for sale or can you give me a MM measurement?


----------



## lawtaxi




----------



## Mhutch




----------



## tayloreuph

You decide if this belongs here. Caravelle 665-1. Depending on your math, it could be a 666…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Here’s a fun mashup of two pre-Snorkels I had case service performed on. Some slight differences as they’re different years, but I’d totally buy this watch!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Kewrock

Hey all you folks that bought the modern Bulova Devil Diver reissue. Do yours have a soft, cushioned grinding feeling when you set the time? I got the green one last year. It's beautiful, and it keeps time. But I don't like the way it feels when I'm setting the time. I know nothing about the Citizen movement they used. Is this normal for the movement? I have quite a few automatics and have never felt this.
Thanks.


----------



## tayloreuph

Let me try to answer this. I have a LE Devil Diver with the orange dial from 2018. This watch has the Selita movement, and the winding feels finer than my Euro edition Devil Diver with the solid black bezel. It’s different from your green model as it’s a smaller size, but I don’t know about the movement. I’d assume it’s the same, but… #bulova


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor




----------



## ciccio_started_it

Bought on a whim and now a permanent member of my collection 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## baldmarc1

great, now I want one!


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## deepsea03

new to me Sea Hunter


----------



## mystic nerd

Apparently I haven't posted my 1979 quartz 666 here before. It runs very well but needs some work on the time-setting mechanism.
If you have a suggestion for a service person in the US who can do this well, I'd be interested.
Movement caliber: 2423.10
I'm in the northeast US.


----------



## tayloreuph

mystic nerd said:


> Apparently I haven't posted my 1979 quartz 666 here before. It runs very well but needs some work on the time-setting mechanism.
> If you have a suggestion for a service person in the US who can do this well, I'd be interested.
> Movement caliber: 2423.10
> I'm in the northeast US.
> 
> View attachment 16768048
> 
> 
> View attachment 16768052


I’ve got a guy in SoCal who probably could. But I’m sure there are closer folks to you than ACROSS THE FREAKIN COUNTRY! Maybe not as far away as possible, but close


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Got a couple back from the Spa. Here’s a sample









Caravelle Sea Devil 666


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Ok, guess I have to do the individually… freakin Tapatalk








Snorkel C, EPSA supercompressor case


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Snorkel 666 from 1974. No other real designation. I’ve got the other 3 colors too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03




----------



## absoludicrous

Some lovely watches in this thread. I'm not new to the 666 divers, having previously owned a Caravelle Sea Hunter from 1970 w/ the 3,6,9,12 dial. I'm now considering getting back into the family with a 1969 Bulova Oceanographer G.

A couple photos of the watch I'm considering, which looks like a nice example with the original crown and Steelux bracelet. The owner has an original crystal that will come with it. It's also been serviced.

I'm curious how these wear. I own a Seiko Turtle, so I do like the c-case shape and feel, but I haven't had the privilege of trying on an Oceanographer.


----------



## tayloreuph

absoludicrous said:


> Some lovely watches in this thread. I'm not new to the 666 divers, having previously owned a Caravelle Sea Hunter from 1970 w/ the 3,6,9,12 dial. I'm now considering getting back into the family with a 1969 Bulova Oceanographer G.
> 
> A couple photos of the watch I'm considering, which looks like a nice example with the original crown and Steelux bracelet. The owner has an original crystal that will come with it. It's also been serviced.
> 
> I'm curious how these wear. I own a Seiko Turtle, so I do like the c-case shape and feel, but I haven't had the privilege of trying on an Oceanographer.
> 
> View attachment 16786744
> View attachment 16786743
> View attachment 16786745
> View attachment 16786746


If you’ve had an Explorer dial Caravelle, the Oceanographer G wears a little larger, and sits a little higher. With a tropic strap, or a bracelet, it won’t be to noticeable though. White it sits high due to the UFO bezel style, it won’t bother you too much. 
The version you’re looking at is a good example, they crystal will need to be replaced, and they’re harder to find cheaply. It looked crazed to me, which won’t quite polish out. But pics can be deceiving. The movement is easy to service, so that shouldn’t be an issue. Of note, look for an over polished case. The case symmetry has lots of angles and curves, so the belly line should be distinct and sharp. 
Good luck! 
I’ve got a few wrist shots of both the 12,3,6,9 Caravelle and the Oceanographer G if you’d like to compare. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## absoludicrous

tayloreuph said:


> If you’ve had an Explorer dial Caravelle, the Oceanographer G wears a little larger, and sits a little higher. With a tropic strap, or a bracelet, it won’t be to noticeable though. White it sits high due to the UFO bezel style, it won’t bother you too much.
> The version you’re looking at is a good example, they crystal will need to be replaced, and they’re harder to find cheaply. It looked crazed to me, which won’t quite polish out. But pics can be deceiving. The movement is easy to service, so that shouldn’t be an issue. Of note, look for an over polished case. The case symmetry has lots of angles and curves, so the belly line should be distinct and sharp.
> Good luck!
> I’ve got a few wrist shots of both the 12,3,6,9 Caravelle and the Oceanographer G if you’d like to compare.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, thank you for your insight, very helpful. I find that 36 to 40 mm is a good sweet spot for my wrist size.

The seller will include an original crystal and has mentioned that the watch has been serviced and sent TimeGrapher videos in all positions.

FWIW, Amplitude looks good hovering at around 260°-270° regardless of position and timing is within -10-15 sec per day.

I’d love a couple wrist shots of the two. Feel free to send me a direct message if that’s easier.


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## E8ArmyDiver

Kewrock said:


> Hey all you folks that bought the modern Bulova Devil Diver reissue. Do yours have a soft, cushioned grinding feeling when you set the time? I got the green one last year. It's beautiful, and it keeps time. But I don't like the way it feels when I'm setting the time. I know nothing about the Citizen movement they used. Is this normal for the movement? I have quite a few automatics and have never felt this.
> Thanks.


If you have the Miyota movement the grinding IS common,feels like sand stuck in the movement but I've never had a failure.


----------



## tayloreuph

This has the Selita, and it’s relatively smooth


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paxman




----------



## tayloreuph

Back from the spa today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffthe1

68 snorkel


----------



## jeffthe1

66 seahunter with modified seamaster 120 insert


----------



## jeffthe1

Another 66 seahunter with a uniquely destroyed dial, I call this one freddy Krueger.


----------



## tayloreuph

jeffthe1 said:


> View attachment 16796842
> 
> 66 seahunter with modified seamaster 120 insert


Is it an insert or the entire bezel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffthe1

tayloreuph said:


> Is it an insert or the entire bezel?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just the insert, bezels original. Insert is shaved a hair on the outside diameter.


----------



## Kewrock

Paxman said:


> View attachment 16793251
> View attachment 16793253


I posted this question already. But on your green version. Does the crown have a grinding or rumbling feeling when you set it? Thanks.


----------



## Paxman

Kewrock said:


> I posted this question already. But on your green version. Does the crown have a grinding or rumbling feeling when you set it? Thanks.


I think you may be experiencing the normal “feeling” for the rather pedestrian Miyota 8200 series movement in these reissues. The crown action isn’t crisp and clean, but it is what I would expect from this movement.


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## tayloreuph

Not bad for 5:am


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Says 666 on the dial!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beatlloydy

This is a 1972 Caravelle ladies Devil Diver. Its only small at 29mm. I picked it up on Fleabay for $130AUD just for the collection. Its a little beat up but has a nice patina imho


----------



## tayloreuph

Beatlloydy said:


> This is a 1972 Caravelle ladies Devil Diver. Its only small at 29mm. I picked it up on Fleabay for $130AUD just for the collection. Its a little beat up but has a nice patina imho
> View attachment 16818898


Those are pretty good. I’ve got a coke bezel of that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepsea03

Bezel-less Caravelle 666 Sea Hunter


----------



## tayloreuph

New yesterday. 








And for today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beatlloydy

This is due in the mail next week. Accutron 2 666


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## arnold716

Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## MainPoint1975

tayloreuph said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice collection!

Where did you find a bracelet for these? I have been looking for a one for a while, but afraid to do any blind buying 😅.


----------



## tayloreuph

MainPoint1975 said:


> Nice collection!
> 
> Where did you find a bracelet for these? I have been looking for a one for a while, but afraid to do any blind buying .


eWatchparts.com
20mm oyster bracelet for Rolex works. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Now for something completely different…








That’s an oceanographer V dial I taped to a iV light for about 9 months. Some orange remains, due to some oil damage to the dial. But none of the black has come off. Now, I’ve got to figure out how to case it. A V case would be ideal, with the black and white bezel. But the hand set causes some issues. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## Russ1965




----------



## tayloreuph

Shoot. I haven’t been posting here. I’m doing a different 666 every day this month. I think I can pull that off, I’ve got a couple to choose from. Here’s todays selection








Yesterday








And the day before










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 120Clicks

Here's one you probably haven't seen... 
Gold Oceanographer 666


----------



## tayloreuph

120Clicks said:


> Here's one you probably haven't seen...
> Gold Oceanographer 666
> 
> View attachment 16959773


Show off










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 120Clicks

tayloreuph said:


> Show off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe... But I don't have a chunky beast like that.


----------



## tayloreuph

120Clicks said:


> Maybe... But I don't have a chunky beast like that.


No you don’t. Or this…










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

For Accutrons Birthday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRhunt

1974 Devil Diver









Envoyé de mon CPH2307 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## rscmaine

Can anyone help me date this beast? (Incoming later this week)
Rotor code M2
Case Code M8


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## absoludicrous

I'll add my '69 to the thread. Everything is original minus the Stelux "brick" bracelet, which I don't think was offered on this model Snorkel, but could be period-correct. For the price I paid this might best value watch in my vintage collection. I just love wearing it.


----------



## tayloreuph

Here’s a case full. I’ve got maybe another 5 or 6 elsewhere and in for repair. Too many to list here, go look at my IG @watchtayloreuph I just did one 666 per day for the month of October. So it’s well over 31! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965




----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See

rscmaine said:


> Can anyone help me date this beast? (Incoming later this week)
> Rotor code M2
> Case Code M8
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


please do not take this as a critic or put down, rather an honest reply ..... ur dial REFINISHED / RELUMED / DETAILS RE PAINTED .... these watches should have matching rotor and case back date stamp ... if the case is marked M8 (1968) the rotor/movement should also be marked M8 (1968)


----------



## Well Then Lets See

Case ref# 386


----------



## Mhutch




----------



## tayloreuph

Well Then Lets See said:


> Case ref# 386
> 
> View attachment 17076689
> View attachment 17076692
> View attachment 17076693
> View attachment 17076695
> View attachment 17078391
> View attachment 17078392


I like it on that Forstner. I’m always trying to figure out the correct bracelet for that sucker. I’ve got mine on a fine mesh that works well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See

tayloreuph said:


> I like it on that Forstner. I’m always trying to figure out the correct bracelet for that sucker. I’ve got mine on a fine mesh that works well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thank u i love this bracelet myself and i use them on several of my vintage pieces , it is a *vintage JB Champion USA bracelet *aka:
*NASA bracelet* not a Fostner though


----------



## tayloreuph

That’s just like the Forstner Komfit. Used on most NASA issues watches, as it would break easier than the watch would, thus saving the more valuable time piece. Or at least that was the excuse given…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See

tayloreuph said:


> That’s just like the Forstner Komfit. Used on most NASA issues watches, as it would break easier than the watch would, thus saving the more valuable time piece. Or at least that was the excuse given…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PRECUREMENT MEMO from NASA of JB CHAMPION USA bracelets .... NOT the KOMFIT made by the defunct Fostner company which was bought by JB CHAMPION USA when the APPOLO program was active, the original fostner stamped with the word "KOMFIT" bands did not have the tiny pyramid with the letters "JB" ... these would be the ones made by JB Champion USA which were NOT STAMPED with the word KOMFIT


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ranger276




----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Have I dropped this here yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Not exactly a 666, this is a Caravelle 665-1. Early dial minus the 666. Later ones had it










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Been a long time since I've checked in and started this thread!

Here is quite a find I picked up at the local pawn shop. It was in the box with all paperwork, hang tags, stickers, etc. I think the original owner must have picked it up and needed some quick cash.

I asked to see it and the ham fisted guy behind the counter told me to hang on and he'd size it. After watching him struggle to get the clasp open, I yelled a price to the owner and he shockingly, agreed! I took it from the guy and told him, I'd size it!

I swear this watch has gotten more compliments than any that I own!


----------



## tayloreuph

I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> Been a long time since I've checked in and started this thread!
> 
> Here is quite a find I picked up at the local pawn shop. It was in the box with all paperwork, hang tags, stickers, etc. I think the original owner must have picked it up and needed some quick cash.
> 
> I asked to see it and the ham fisted guy behind the counter told me to hang on and he'd size it. After watching him struggle to get the clasp open, I yelled a price to the owner and he shockingly, agreed! I took it from the guy and told him, I'd size it!
> 
> I swear this watch has gotten more compliments than any that I own!


They’re nice. I got the blue and yellow recently, and it’s surprisingly fun


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph

All the Deep Sea variants in one place 








Blue-ish Snorkel 666, Accutron v. Bulova


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Well Then Lets See

*CRYSTAL INFORMATION to share ...


Germanow-Simon watch Crystal/Plexi ... Conversion Chart for BULOVA ...








*


----------

